# SHow me your Promaster Tough watches!



## soulsocket7

I've been salivating over the promaster tough for quite a while now. I love the looks, but since I have so many other watches, I never pulled the trigger. Unfortunately (fortunately?) it was recently on sale for a pretty serious discount on a website I frequent, so I took the dive. My new Promaster Tough arrived a couple of days ago and I'm smitten. I love the tool watch look, but I have larger wrists (7-3/4) so I'm always on the lookout for field/tool watches with a little more size and heft without being ridiculous. I've picked up some great ones along the way. This promaster is everything. Rugged tool watch look, almost perfect size at 42.5mm, eco-drive, monococque case, 200m water resistance. Its looks are versatile enough to ear to the office and then onto the trail for the weekend. I love it on the steel bracelet but I will also try out some natos or MN straps too. I'm sure it will look great. I've shown you mine, now show me yours, especially any strap ideas.


----------



## Ticktocker

Love my Promaster Tough. I've tried various straps but the bracelet seems to be the best for me. The straps leave a bit too much of a gap between the case and the strap plus I'm a bracelet kind of guy on just about every watch I own so I may be biased. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tcal4404

Such a great looking watch. I would own one if I had larger wrists, lugs are a bit too long for me


----------



## Miked6

This thread is killing me! I keep telling myself f I don’t need a tough!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## aegon




----------



## ewewew

I think these look awesome and are very well made but I tried one on at my AD (aka JCPenney) and the bracelet was slightly too tight for my wrist (8.25 inches) which is weird because it’s not a small watch. Just one more link or a couple extra micro adjustments and it would have fit.


----------



## soulsocket7

Miked6 said:


> This thread is killing me! I keep telling myself f I don't need a tough!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You're wrong...you definitely do...doooo iiiiiit!!!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7

ewewew said:


> I think these look awesome and are very well made but I tried one on at my AD (aka JCPenney) and the bracelet was slightly too tight for my wrist (8.25 inches) which is weird because it's not a small watch. Just one more link or a couple extra micro adjustments and it would have fit.


That's unfortunate, but you could get the watch and then order extra links from citizen. I just did that for another watch and it was relatively cheap and quick.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas

I ordered one of these from Jomashop yesterday, $249.00 & free shipping.


----------



## soulsocket7

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> I ordered one of these from Jomashop yesterday, $249.00 & free shipping.


Enjoy it. I think you will be very pleased with it.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

Thanks for the wrist shots! Have been considering getting one but the stock photos just didn't do it justice.


----------



## Nicolas

I got my Tough today - love it!


----------



## kenls

Picked one up yesterday for a "bargain" £130. It'll become my daily work wear for its simplicity, legibility and comfort.


----------



## Nicolas

kenls said:


> Picked one up yesterday for a "bargain" £130. It'll become my daily work wear for its simplicity, legibility and comfort.


What I liked about this watch that made me buy one was, *1)* good looks, *2)* Eco-Drive. I have another Eco-Drive that has run non-stop for over 7.5 years, *3)* its "toughness", sapphire crystal, 5x the strength of steel, etc. I quote from citizen.com:

_this timepiece features a monocoque case (2 piece construction resulting in no caseback) resulting in extreme rigidity, shock resistance and anti-magnetism. Super Titanium™ coating on a stainless steel case and bracelet allowing for anti-rust, scratch resistance, hypo-allergenic and 5X harder than stainless steel. Other features include anti-reflective sapphire crystal, super LumiNova hands and markers and ability to function in extreme temperatures. Featuring our Eco-Drive technology - powered by light, any light. Never needs a battery._
https://www.citizenwatch.com/us/en/product/BN0211-50E.html

It's now my favorite watch.


----------



## Madstacks

kenls said:


> Picked one up yesterday for a "bargain" £130. It'll become my daily work wear for its simplicity, legibility and comfort.
> 
> I bought the same watch at the same price probably from the same place lol, what a bargain - the strap is so damn stiff right now but with the specs i can live with that for the price!


----------



## kenls

Madstacks said:


> kenls said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked one up yesterday for a "bargain" £130. It'll become my daily work wear for its simplicity, legibility and comfort.
> 
> I bought the same watch at the same price probably from the same place lol, what a bargain - the strap is so damn stiff right now but with the specs i can live with that for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> I picked mine up from a local TK Maxx. Indeed a brilliant bargain. Looked at it in store, checked the details online on the train on the way home, cursed myself for not jumping on it there and then. So I then went back into town in the afternoon to pick it up. Getting used to the strap now having worn it for a few days. It seems to be softening up.:-!
Click to expand...


----------



## Spartans

*SHow me your Promaster Tough watch.....*

Is it true that if you are in the woods with a Tough watch.......bears run for their lives? Just wondering.......😋

The black one is on top of my list and waiting for black friday. I also have a collection of NATOs so a bond gray/black looks likely.


----------



## ftxmwg

Beautiful watch was waiting for me at home last night. No bears around so it must be true.


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

*Re: SHow me your Promaster Tough watch.....*



Spartans said:


> Is it true that if you are in the woods with a Tough watch.......bears run for their lives? Just wondering.......&#55357;&#56843;
> 
> The black one is on top of my list and waiting for black friday. I also have a collection of NATOs so a bond gray/black looks likely.


Wait, these things repel BEARS??!?!?!? Why Citizen doesn't include that in their advertising I'll never know.

And heck, these watches are probably heavy enough that you could stun a bear by hitting them over the head with one.


----------



## Metals

*Re: SHow me your Promaster Tough watch.....*



Spartans said:


> The black one is on top of my list and waiting for black friday. I also have a collection of NATOs so a bond gray/black looks likely.


I've got this combo, it's the way to go, grey/black NATO or any combo with the black Promaster Tough looks good. And a thin, quality NATO strap really compliments this watch, as the watch is a bit heavy, but with the proper NATO strap the weight is not only acceptable, but probably lighter than most divers with bracelets. (I don't like heavy or thick watches).

Also, these Citizen Promaster Tough watches definitely are tough. It's a daily banger. I've dropped it multiple times. Banged it against metal posts, desks, doors -- at most it's got a couple very minor marks on the bezel. Any mechanical SS watch, or certainly any PM watch, would by now have several noticeable dents, and a reasonable chance of needing a service due to the drops. It's nice to have a reasonably-priced piece that's accurate, charged by the sun, and you don't even have to think about it, just throw it on and go, if you bang it / drop it / smash it, who cares, it's designed to take it. A really great Citizen watch.


----------



## ftxmwg

This is the watch that Timex should have produced when they had a commercial with a watch strapped to a boat motor with the tag line - It takes a licking and keeps on ticking! 

This is a keeper.


----------



## rcorreale

I've had mine for over a year and not babied it at all. It's been great and still looks new. Keeps time at +5 sec./mo. and the seconds hand hits all the marks right on.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meatshield the Yeti

I hope you're all proud of yourselves. This thread made me buy one of these darn things and it's coming in the mail today. THANKS FOR MAKING ME SPEND MONEY, GUYS.


----------



## rcorreale

Meatshield the Yeti said:


> I hope you're all proud of yourselves. This thread made me buy one of these darn things and it's coming in the mail today. THANKS FOR MAKING ME SPEND MONEY, GUYS.


Our pleasure!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicolas

rcorreale said:


> I've had mine for over a year and not babied it at all. It's been great and still looks new. Keeps time at +5 sec./mo. and the seconds hand hits all the marks right on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had mine three weeks and it's keeping the same time as yours, about +1 sec per week. So I set it 5 seconds slow and will let it catch up, and then when it's 5 seconds fast I'll set it slow again, that will be ten weeks from now. That's a long time. And during that ten weeks I'm never off more than five seconds from true time which I can easily live with. I have to reset my automatics every four days or so.


----------



## mi6_

Nicolas_Rieussec said:


> I've had mine three weeks and it's keeping the same time as yours, about +1 sec per week. So I set it 5 seconds slow and will let it catch up, and then when it's 5 seconds fast I'll set it slow again, that will be ten weeks from now. That's a long time. And during that ten weeks I'm never off more than five seconds from true time which I can easily live with. I have to reset my automatics every four days or so.


You're going to wear out the crown threads changing the time that often. Set it to -15 every time change (ex. DST twice a year). Over 6 months it's not more that 15 seconds off the actual time. I'd be careful as there are lots of broken Citizen Promaster crown tubes out there.


----------



## Nicolas

mi6_ said:


> You're going to wear out the crown threads changing the time that often. Set it to -15 every time change (ex. DST twice a year). Over 6 months it's not more that 15 seconds off the actual time. I'd be careful as there are lots of broken Citizen Promaster crown tubes out there.


It occurs to me that I have to unscrew the crown five times annually anyway to adjust the date after the months of February, April, June, September, and November, all of which have less than 31 days. So I might as well adjust the time then too. And of course I need to adjust for DST in March and November. So I'm already pulling out the crown seven times a year. That's when I'll correct the time.


----------



## Buellrider

We need more activity in this thread. These are great watches, one of my favorites right now.


----------



## rixcafe

Good shot. 

Will jump on the best deal I can find this weekend.


----------



## Leon O

My Tough









Lume compared to Titanium Diver









Disappointed in lume after a couple hours-I had to enhance this picture for the Tough lume to show. EDIT: Lume is better than I realized, although it loses brightness in a couple hours, it does last all night.









Also, Similar results compared to my Seiko SKX and Samurai.

I love the watch design & construction, but the weak lume and stiff strap may be cause to return it.

EDIT: After more experimentation, I've found the lume lasts all night long and I'm enjoying it every day.


----------



## Nicolas

$236.55 at Jomashop today. (No affiliation). https://www.jomashop.com/citizen-promaster-tough-watch-bn0211-50e.html


----------



## Nicolas

Leon O said:


> My Tough
> 
> Lume compared to Titanium Diver
> 
> Disappointed in lume after a couple hours-I had to enhance this picture for the Tough lume to show.
> 
> Also, Similar results compared to my Seiko SKX and Samurai.
> 
> I love the watch design & construction, but the weak lume and stiff strap may be cause to return it.


Yes the lume is weaker than on my SKX but for me it's enough. I can still see the time all night in bed which is really the only time I need lume, especially if I charge it with a flashlight first, but even if I don't. So it really doesn't bother me. I love this watch. Also, I got the bracelet version so no stiff strap.


----------



## dgaddis

Leon O said:


> My Tough
> 
> View attachment 14661473
> 
> 
> Lume compared to Titanium Diver
> 
> View attachment 14661475
> 
> 
> Disappointed in lume after a couple hours-I had to enhance this picture for the Tough lume to show.
> 
> View attachment 14661477
> 
> 
> Also, Similar results compared to my Seiko SKX and Samurai.
> 
> I love the watch design & construction, but the weak lume and stiff strap may be cause to return it.


Straps are easily and inexpensively swapped out.

How'd you manage to scratch the crystal??


----------



## Norwolf

Green Tough on my small wrist.








Sorry for the crappy pic.:-s


----------



## dgaddis

--edit - whoops, wrong thread--


----------



## BCitizen

My daily beater, so yeah it has a few nicks here n there, the sapphire glass is not scrathed, its just dirty.


----------



## Spartans

Just bought the the black and silver Toughs. In two words....LOVE THEM. They are perfect in size, legibility, simplicity and their movement "should" be reliable for a few decades. 

My only quibble is the lume. It's great, but at a glance, it's hard to tell time unless on stares at it. I wish they made some kind of separation of "looks" on the 3/6/9 position. Either make the indecies longer or different color lume. It's a quibble because i don't really use any watch at night.

The straps on both went to the drawer as soon as i got home. On the black one, it's garbage. On the silver, the solid links made it weigh too much. So on went two NATOs from my collection.


----------



## Buellrider

Congrats, I have been thinking about picking up the PVD too. I quite like the bracelet on my silver one, if you are willing to part with yours let me know.



Spartans said:


> Just bought the the black and silver Toughs. In two words....LOVE THEM. They are perfect in size, legibility, simplicity and their movement "should" be reliable for a few decades.
> 
> My only quibble is the lume. It's great, but at a glance, it's hard to tell time unless on stares at it. I wish they made some kind of separation of "looks" on the 3/6/9 position. Either make the indecies linger or doffetent color lume. It's a quibble because i don't really use any watch at night.
> 
> The straps on both went to the draeer as soon as i got home. On the black one, it's garbage. Pn the silver, the solid links made it weigh too much. So on went two NATOs from my collection.


----------



## Spartans

Buellrider said:


> Congrats, I have been thinking about picking up the PVD too. I quite like the bracelet on my silver one, if you are willing to part with yours let me know.


I know I'll never use it but.....one day I may regret selling it.

The Toughs on NATOs. Several more NATOs coming and probably will change them again.

View attachment 14694565


----------



## Leon O

I have bonded with my tough:🙂 if anyone is interested in a roma hadley cordura strap, PM me with your address and I'll send to you for free. The Citizen buckle fits even though the tongue is wide. Just have to press hard when tongue is aligned with the circular hole. Although the cordura looks great, I'm giving it away because it is a lint magnet. Mrs O yelled at me for use her tape to clear away the lint.

UPDATE: The strap has been taken. Enjoy


----------



## LGranger79

Hey so I just bought one of the black ones off eBay and got it in the mail yesterday. The strap was pretty stiff and dug into the side of my wrist a little, as others here have observed. It looked to me like the rubber part of the strap is TPU - thermoplastic polyurethane. So I put a radical curve into it using the hot water method with one teacup full of hot (almost boiling) water, plus a faucet running cold water nearby. I used my fingers to curve the strap near the lugs, dipped the curved part in the hot water long enough to soften (10-20 sec), then while still holding in the curve with my fingers, a dip in the cold water stream. I didn’t even have to take the strap off the watch. You don’t need to boil the strap or anything like that. Just get it hot enough to put it into the plastic state, put the curve in you want, then cool it off. I went back and forth a few times until I got the shape I wanted.

I did the same thing with the stra that came with my BN0151.


----------



## Spartans

The Tough "brothers"! lol

I'm going to order more NATO variations because while they look real good, I think they can use a bit more then the Bond and plain black.

View attachment 14735837


View attachment 14735839


----------



## Spartans

LGranger79 said:


> Hey so I just bought one of the black ones off eBay and got it in the mail yesterday. The strap was pretty stiff and dug into the side of my wrist a little, as others here have observed. It looked to me like the rubber part of the strap is TPU - thermoplastic polyurethane. So I put a radical curve into it using the hot water method with one teacup full of hot (almost boiling) water, plus a faucet running cold water nearby. I used my fingers to curve the strap near the lugs, dipped the curved part in the hot water long enough to soften (10-20 sec), then while still holding in the curve with my fingers, a dip in the cold water stream. I didn't even have to take the strap off the watch. You don't need to boil the strap or anything like that. Just get it hot enough to put it into the plastic state, put the curve in you want, then cool it off. I went back and forth a few times until I got the shape I wanted.
> 
> I did the same thing with the stra that came with my BN0151.


Tried that but the PVD was still not as comfortable as a good "seat belt" NATO. Meanwhile, I went bear hunting with the metals bracelet silver one...and the bears feared for their life! I love the quality of the bracelet, but the weight put me off. And I'm not much of a bracelet guy because I get obsessive when they start to show scratch marks.

They are both now my on top of my "go to" daily wearers. Love everything about them...(but would love them more if they were titanium cases).


----------



## Spartans

*Re: SHow me your Promaster Tough watch.....*



Metals said:


> I've got this combo, it's the way to go, grey/black NATO or any combo with the black Promaster Tough looks good. And a thin, quality NATO strap really compliments this watch, as the watch is a bit heavy, but with the proper NATO strap the weight is not only acceptable, but probably lighter than most divers with bracelets. (I don't like heavy or thick watches).
> 
> Also, these Citizen Promaster Tough watches definitely are tough. It's a daily banger. I've dropped it multiple times. Banged it against metal posts, desks, doors -- at most it's got a couple very minor marks on the bezel. Any mechanical SS watch, or certainly any PM watch, would by now have several noticeable dents, and a reasonable chance of needing a service due to the drops. It's nice to have a reasonably-priced piece that's accurate, charged by the sun, and you don't even have to think about it, just throw it on and go, if you bang it / drop it / smash it, who cares, it's designed to take it. A really great Citizen watch.


I try banging my head against a wall before I let the watches get the banging! OK...maybe a bit of an exaggeration...... o|

My only fear would be scraping them against concrete or bricks. I don't think any watch will escape scratches if that happens. I have some rubber type protectors that will stop that too, but they look silly. If someone developed/sold a very thin clear plastic cover, I'd be first in on that.


----------



## kenls

Picked up a (cheap) super engineer for my Tough. Now we're talking. This is a tank, superb wrist presence!

After removing the necessary links to size, its down to 170g.


----------



## kenls

*Re: SHow me your Promaster Tough watch.....*



Spartans said:


> Is it true that if you are in the woods with a Tough watch.......bears run for their lives? Just wondering.......?
> 
> The black one is on top of my list and waiting for black friday. I also have a collection of NATOs so a bond gray/black looks likely.


Since putting on the new strap, I can honestly say, I haven't seen any bears. They're obviously very scared indeed ;-)


----------



## Spartans

kenls said:


> Picked up a (cheap) super engineer for my Tough. Now we're talking. This is a tank, superb wrist presence!
> 
> After removing the necessary links to size, its down to 170g.
> 
> View attachment 14741637


I really like NATO's for comfort and not really much of a bracelet fan....but that looks real nice.

How's the scratch issue? I find that all my bracelet watches get the "daily wearer" scratches on the clasp.


----------



## kenls

Spartans said:


> I really like NATO's for comfort and not really much of a bracelet fan....but that looks real nice.
> 
> How's the scratch issue? I find that all my bracelet watches get the "daily wearer" scratches on the clasp.


No issues at the moment, but its only been a few days and he gets rotated with my other watches. I'm not an office worker/desk diver so the clasp won't get that much of a battering. If its of interest, I bought it on Amazon HERE


----------



## Spartans

kenls said:


> No issues at the moment, but its only been a few days and he gets rotated with my other watches. I'm not an office worker/desk diver so the clasp won't get that much of a battering. If its of interest, I bought it on Amazon HERE


Thanks for the link.

I'm retired so there is no work environment other then the occasional battlefront of the local WalMart. BUT....for some reason, all my bracelets show some kind of light scratching. It's the obsession of "where and why" more the the value of the damage.

I'll grow up and get over it.....because that's a great price for that bracelet.


----------



## kenls

Spartans said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm retired so there is no work environment other then the occasional battlefront of the local WalMart. BUT....for some reason, all my bracelets show some kind of light scratching. It's the obsession of "where and why" more the the value of the damage.
> 
> I'll grow up and get over it.....because that's a great price for that bracelet.


@Spartans, if you're planning to order this bracelet, please note, I used the spring bars that came with the watch. I had to force them into the end links as they are a larger diameter than those supplied with the strap.


----------



## cbob1912

Just got my Promaster Tough the other day from Lord and Taylor for a whooping $112.50 during their year end liquidation sale (75% off). It's probably a store display model from one of their retail stores as it arrived with a small blemish on the lower left edge of the bezel but for that price, i can live with it. Leon O was nice enough to give his Hadley-Roma strap free which will replace the stiff O.E. strap! Thanks Leon!


----------



## Buellrider

This watch has been my go to watch for a few months now. The monocoque case wears so comfortably.


----------



## Airlyss

Another have both this and the Victorinox INOX? Curious how they compare 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Viseguy

You'll have to pry my Tough out of my proverbial dead hands. I put it on a soft Ritche rubber strap -- heaven!


----------



## Spartans

It's now a month since I bought the "Brothers Tough".

Black one has gained 2 seconds.

Silver is about half a second.

Obviously the black one is defective. Must get rid of it....... :-x

.

(How can those automatic watch enthusiast live with their 5 seconds a day sundials? :-d )


----------



## Spartans

Viseguy said:


> You'll have to pry my Tough out of my proverbial dead hands. I put it on a soft Ritche rubber strap -- heaven!


Yup.

I'm actually surprised how much I like the Tough Brothers. They are now 1 and 2 as my daily wearers and only behind my favorite Cititizen black titanium flagship.


----------



## rcorreale

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rcorreale

Spartans said:


> It's now a month since I bought the "Brothers Tough".
> 
> Black one has gained 2 seconds.
> 
> Silver is about half a second.
> 
> Obviously the black one is defective. Must get rid of it....... :-x
> 
> .
> 
> (How can those automatic watch enthusiast live with their 5 seconds a day sundials? :-d )


Yeah but no "soul" is what they'll say.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans

rcorreale said:


> Yeah but no "soul" is what they'll say.


If my watch did have a soul and loved me, it would travel forward in time and get me the lottery numbers. b-)

My background and passion is mechanical engineering and needless to say, I love machinery. A watch movement fascinates me, but I don't stare at a watch back to pass my day. At least not yet, although get back to me when I hit 95. The business end is the front of the watch and there is where legibility, toughness and precision matter. That is also why the Tough brothers moved to the front of the line in terms of daily wearers.

Everybody has their ideas of what man jewelry, err, watches should be or do.....the Toughs are closest to my (and others) "ideal" watch. :-!


----------



## rcorreale

Spartans said:


> If my watch did have a soul and loved me, it would travel forward in time and get me the lottery numbers. b-)
> 
> My background and passion is mechanical engineering and needless to say, I love machinery. A watch movement fascinates me, but I don't stare at a watch back to pass my day. At least not yet, although get back to me when I hit 95. The business end is the front of the watch and there is where legibility, toughness and precision matter. That is also why the Tough brothers moved to the front of the line in terms of daily wearers.
> 
> Everybody has their ideas of what man jewelry, err, watches should be or do.....the Toughs are closest to my (and others) "ideal" watch. :-!


I agree and really like mine. A perpetual calendar would make it closer to ideal for me and also increase the cost.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emceemon

rcorreale said:


> I've had mine for over a year and not babied it at all. It's been great and still looks new. Keeps time at +5 sec./mo. and the seconds hand hits all the marks right on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks good 

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MikePL

Some pics of my new favorite watch


----------



## AwatchS

Really like the looks of these models, particularly the green ones. Probably the most "almost bought it" watch for me. Alas, my darned squirrel wrists. I do have a mont bell in blue that sort of fills the space.


----------



## Trevelyan77

This is almost daily wear now. At work I find it to be very legible, and tough as nails!


----------



## mfunnell

My BN0217-02E on an aftermarket PVD bracelet:








While it isn't my daily wear watch, it is a good "grab and go" watch, quite suited to lots of different circumstances. I keep it on a shelf where it gets plenty of light so I can do that as the need or mood takes me.

...Mike


----------



## Leon O

How well do standard spring bars work with the Tough?. I'm thinking about getting some quick release straps for variety. From experience I know the barrel of the stock Tough spring bar is thicker than standard, so I'm afraid the QR spring bars will be too loose...


----------



## kenls

mfunnell said:


> My BN0217-02E on an aftermarket PVD bracelet:
> View attachment 14944005
> 
> 
> While it isn't my daily wear watch, it is a good "grab and go" watch, quite suited to lots of different circumstances. I keep it on a shelf where it gets plenty of light so I can do that as the need or mood takes me.
> 
> ...Mike


SNAP!!! (albeit 3 days apart ;-))


----------



## jstay

I have the Promaster Tough with the strap and would like to buy a metal bracelet (silver colour and Stainless Steel) for it, preferably oyster style and matte finished.

Any one knows which 22mm bracelet can fit with curved end links? Looking at this currently: https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-p5743h689s719-Watch-band-22mm-stai.html
It comes with both straight and curved end links and the worst case is that I use the straight.

Another question: I heard the spring bars for the Promaster Tough are different from normal 22mm long 1.5mm thick spring bars? I heard the springbars that come with the Tough are thicker and more robust?


----------



## Leon O

jstay said:


> Another question: I heard the spring bars for the Promaster Tough are different from normal 22mm long 1.5mm thick spring bars? I heard the springbars that come with the Tough are thicker and more robust?


I believe the barrel of the spring bar is 2.0 mms, but I'm not sure about the diameter of the ends that go into the lugs. Hence my question above.


----------



## jstay

Leon O said:


> I believe the barrel of the spring bar is 2.0 mms, but I'm not sure about the diameter of the ends that go into the lugs. Hence my question above.


Got it! I totally missed your (almost) identical question above haha. Hope someone can answer our common question.


----------



## WestleyMark

That looks great. Nice choice of strap.



Buellrider said:


> We need more activity in this thread. These are great watches, one of my favorites right now.
> 
> View attachment 14659645


----------



## ftxmwg

6 months old and running at +5 seconds per month. Love the watch.


----------



## jstay

jstay said:


> Got it! I totally missed your (almost) identical question above haha. Hope someone can answer our common question.


After my measurement with vernier calipers, the tip ends are 1.2mm which are not easy to source for. The main body diameter is 2mm.


----------



## Emceemon

Nicolas said:


> View attachment 14574245
> I got my Tough today - love it!
> View attachment 14574229
> View attachment 14574233


Nice pics

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Flight Risk

Mine arrived with the second hand ticking at 2 second intervals (insufficient charge warning) and being a newbie, I had some trouble re-sizing the bracelet. I got both of those issues resolved over the weekend and I wore it for the first time yesterday. Fantastic watch. I could not be more pleased.

Although tiny, the date window is easier to read than I expected.


----------



## cagatay1903




----------



## Nicolas

Citizen has apparently discontinued the stainless steel Promaster Tough.





Promaster Tough - Men's Eco-Drive BN0211-50E Steel Watch | CITIZEN


Test the extremes with the brand new CITIZEN Promaster Tough series. Living up to its name, this timepiece features a monocoque case (2 piece construction resulting in no caseback) resulting in extreme rigidity, shock resistance and anti-magnetism. Super Titanium™ coating on a stainless steel...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## Knutikov

Sent from my HWI-AL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ewewew




----------



## CGSshorty




----------



## teaumaz




----------



## muypaquito

teaumaz said:


> View attachment 15537854
> 
> View attachment 15537857


may i ask what is the model number? i always tend to forget the model number of this.

the 300m WR is probaby not rated for diving right?


----------



## aesdc

muypaquito said:


> may i ask what is the model number? i always tend to forget the model number of this.
> 
> the 300m WR is probaby not rated for diving right?


thats a BN0118
I've got one incoming on a strap. 
I dont think its an ISO compliant diver, but with 300m WR, you can pretty much do what you want in water IMO


----------



## -Nightwind-

My go to field watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teaumaz

aesdc said:


> thats a BN0118
> I've got one incoming on a strap.
> I dont think its an ISO compliant diver, but with 300m WR, you can pretty much do what you want in water IMO


Sorry I was a bit late to reply, but indeed: not a certified diver. however, with 300m WR, screw down crown and particularly the monocoque case, I think this one is safer to dive with than a 500m diver that hasn't received maintenance/been pressure tested in a few years.


----------



## Marvin_WS

I really like this watch and I am looking to get one, but I can't decide between the classic and the green one. I know that the green one doesn't come with bracelet, but if I decide to take it I will order the bracelet separately. I am just not sure if I would like the black or the green dial better (I haven't seen the watches in person yet). I know this is no right answer here and it comes down to personal preference, but what are your toughs on this?


----------



## mi6_

I’d just get the black model on bracelet. Black is more versatile than green and you get the bracelet you want. The bracelet on its own will be very expensive.


----------



## wristwatchbutterscotch

Definitely the black dial on bracelet. It has the red second hand as well. Terrific watch overall. I really like how the coating is slightly darker and more gray then regular SS.


----------



## Wolfsatz

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster




----------



## Mike Slayer

I bought my first Citizen in 2008. It was a standard Skyhawk AT on a bracelet that I paid $275 for. I literally wore it every single day until today. The inner ring bezel insert fell out then the crown broke off or just fell off and went missing. I want to send it to somebody after I do my research and have it refurbished but I didn't want to do that until I was able to get another watch to wear. After I seen the Promaster Tough I knew I needed it. My lovely Wife decided to get it for me as my Christmas present. It came in today and the bracelet fit my 8" wrist perfectly. I love this watch and hope it last as long as my Skyhawk have. Now I have to get my Skyhawk AT refurbished so it will last another 12 years along with my Promaster Tough.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

12 years @ $275, that is only $0.06, so 6 cents per day! If people skip 1 coffee per day (= $3.24 "Americans pay an average $2.70 for coffee, while tipping 20 percent.") and wear their watch for 12 years like you, they can justify a watch budget of $14,191.20 to their wife! If someone skips one coffee per week, that's still $2,021.76.

Now I don't advocate people buying Swiss overpriced watches, but it is perfectly reasonable to buy an 'expensive' Citizen (Eco-Drive) if you can wear it for 10 years. I bought my first Citizen in 2008 as well, paid more than twice what you did, and I thought that was a lot of money. I still think it is a lot of money for something as insignificant as a second/third/fourth/etc. watch, and even with my Man Math I can't justify spending more than $400 on a watch, so these days I settle for _pre-loved_ Citizen watches that were around $1000 when new.

I only paid $0.12 per day for my first Citizen and it will probably keep going for another 12 years the way I wear my watches, so it was actually one of the best purchases in my life!


----------



## aafanatic

@Mike: You can send your Skyhawk into COA (Citizen of America) in Torrance, CA. 
During covid things take longer, probably three months round trip.


----------



## Mike Slayer

This is my Skyhawk AT next to my Promaster Tough. I try my best to to take care of my watches, knives and firearms so they last as long as possible. I am sure my Skyhawk has plenty of life left in it. It just needs a facelift and overhaul then it will be ready for another 10-20 years hopefully. I want to get one or two Automatics as well but for me I would have to add some equipment because I will not pay somebody else to adjust them when I know I can do it myself. I grew up doing mechanic work then when I had the chance I switched over to firearms so anything mechanical I know I can tune or fix it myself with the proper tools and equipment. Sorry for the rant but I am happy with my Citizen Eco Drives so far and I don't see that changing anytime soon.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

I think your Skyhawk wins the WUS Citizen Character Award 2020!

You could upgrade to a pre-loved titanium Skyhawk with sapphire, but I'm guessing this one has some sentimental value, or maybe you like the heft of steel?


----------



## Wolfsatz

CitizenPromaster said:


> ... you like the heft of steel?


My favorite feature

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Slayer

CitizenPromaster said:


> I think your Skyhawk wins the WUS Citizen Character Award 2020!
> 
> You could upgrade to a pre-loved titanium Skyhawk with sapphire, but I'm guessing this one has some sentimental value, or maybe you like the heft of steel?


I wouldn't mind having a Titanium Skyhawk. I do love heft in my watches, Firearms and most other things but it has to be balanced heft. My Skyhawk AT has been on my wrist through a lot and seen more bush time than most people will ever see in a lifetime. It would mean a lot to me to have it refurbished and back in action. I wonder if Citizen would replace the mineral glass with a Sapphire Crystal if I asked? I wish Citizen would make more two piece case designs like the Promaster Tough but I will take what I can get.


----------



## CitizenPromaster

A sapphire upgrade is certainly an option, or at least it used to be: Skyhawk A-T mineral to sapphire crystal swap | WatchUSeek Watch Forums


----------



## Colmustard86

So ordered a tough, black dial with bracelet from citizen direct and am waiting for it to come in. One question, is the anti reflective coating only on the inside of the glass or outside?


----------



## mi6_

If I’m not mistaken the vast majority of Citizen watches have the AR coating on the inside of the crystal only.


----------



## Colmustard86

Thank you.


----------



## Colmustard86

Came in today


----------



## Higs

Here's mine...


----------



## Tjcdas

Bump for some great watches.


----------



## ZM-73

NY0054-04L
























Sorry, wrong thread.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Green Tough on the OEM Nighthawk green leather strap; it's really comfortable:


----------



## Viseguy

Got my second Tough last month.


----------



## garydusa

*and it’s “Zilla” Time…

















…just a relaxing Sunday*


----------



## garydusa

*“FREE WILLY”

















“International Man of Mystery “*


----------



## mi6_

This thread has gone off the rails…. It’s technically about the “Citizen Promaster Tough” model and its variants (BN0211-50E) not tough Citizen watches. I believe Citizen UK is also marketing the Ray Mears BN0118-55E as a “Tough Watch” now.


----------



## Terra Citizen

DLC Tough on the green Tough OEM strap. It actually got comfortable after breaking-in.


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Matter of Time

A Tough trio


----------



## Terra Citizen




----------



## Flight Risk




----------



## garydusa

*AQUA on LAND in the GARDEN on SUNDAY

















“Excuse Me, ..What Did You Say?”*


----------

